# Best time to work with puppy



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Seems the last few times I have tried to work with Piper on her training, it doesn't last very long. It mainly around 8:30-9:00pm. She gets of hyper so fast. Its normally after her dinner. I'm wondering if I need to do the training in the afternoon between her lunch and dinner?

What has everyone else done. Trying to work on "Watch Me and Sit". She has sit down pretty well, but doesn't always do it 100%. The "Watch Me" is new.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

At puppy school they told us that many short sessions are better than one long. As soon as he understood sit we dropped it from formal training and taught him it meant "please". Before dinner, he sits, before the door opens, he sits, he wants a pat, he sits, he wants to cross the road, he sits.... The main thing is to keep it fun for both of you!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

When they were little I would do about 10 times for a command and then play. At most about 5 minutes of training several times throughout the day.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Poppy is much more responsive in the morning, way too hyper at night! We do little short bursts of a few minutes indoors and outdoors (with less success!). Good luck


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Before every meal - sit and wait.
Any time on recalls (always have a few pieces of kibble in your pocket).
Leave and down during play sessions.
Short, fun and lots of edible rewards


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

When Molly was that small I kept her training sessions really short cause her attention span wasn't the best she would get easily distracted. If I was watching TV I would do some training during commercials I started with sit and would use her kibble as a reward in no time she got it. Every time I gave her food I made her sit (I still do). Then I thought her the "watch me" command.

Try and keep your sessions short and I'm sure in no time she will be a little genious


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

we were always suggested to train her before dinner...that way she was a little more motivated for the treats


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Yes I agree, just before meal times is a good time and always short sessions.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Little but often is what I have found works best. Dogs learn by repetition and of course need motivating either with food or a favourite toy. 


Clare, Obi & Roo xxx


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

thanks for the tips. Starting to do them. She gets hyper real quick. She also is VERY food motivated, which is good. But then she just wants to eat the treat and not work for it... So I have to carry treats in my pockets all day tomorrow..  As when to opportunity arises then I'll have them with me..

Still working on the whole food aggression thing. Hopefully that will be solved in the next few months as she gets older.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Florida Cockapoo said:


> thanks for the tips. Starting to do them. She gets hyper real quick. She also is VERY food motivated, which is good. But then she just wants to eat the treat and not work for it... So I have to carry treats in my pockets all day tomorrow..  As when to opportunity arises then I'll have them with me..
> 
> Still working on the whole food aggression thing. Hopefully that will be solved in the next few months as she gets older.


I used to give treats the first few times and then make her do something and she would get no treat. Then one command a treat another command no treat until no treats were needed. She is still a baby so don't worry about the treats but eventually phase them out slowly. That way they don't know if they are going to get a treat or not. You can also use a toy or just praise and a pat as a reward!


----------

